# Is it  ok to leave the computer  on all the time?



## sarahgop (Feb 6, 2017)

I ask because when i turn it  on it  keeps locking  up but  when it  finally comes  on it works fine. Its been on since sat am with no problems. Is it ok to just leave  it running?


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 6, 2017)

Hope your computer is okay, sorry I am not your techie person.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 6, 2017)

I do it

Takes too long to boot up


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 6, 2017)

Does it make a clicking sound as it's booting?


----------



## sarahgop (Feb 6, 2017)

no clicking, the  cursor  will lock up, or  it will just shut down and  i have to restart  it. after a few tries it will work fine thats why i decided to leave  it  on.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 6, 2017)

sarahgop said:


> I ask because when i turn it  on it  keeps locking  up but  when it  finally comes  on it works fine. Its been on since sat am with no problems. Is it ok to just leave  it running?


First off what operating system is on the computer?  Are you using a mouse or touch pad?  Windows 10 has had some issues with a few mouse brands when waking up from sleep mode.  
However the most likely problem is you system drivers need to be upgraded or you have a corrupted file causing the problem. 
As for leaving it on all the time I leave mine on most of the time I just put them in sleep mode to cut down on energy usage.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 6, 2017)

I leave mine on all the time because I listen to the radio and watch TV on it too. I have had no problems.


----------



## sarahgop (Feb 6, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > I ask because when i turn it  on it  keeps locking  up but  when it  finally comes  on it works fine. Its been on since sat am with no problems. Is it ok to just leave  it running?
> ...



Vista. how do i upgrade the drivers?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 6, 2017)

sarahgop said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...


Find someone who's taken a defensive driving class......... 


Hardware drivers are typically manufacturer installed.  You need to know what machine you have, Dell, HP, Lenovo, etc, what model number it is then go to the manufacturer's website and click on driver downloads.  Most manufacturers have a driver search function that you download and install and it will check your system and tell you what drivers you need.  Personally I stay away from third party (not manufacturer affiliated) driver update software but you can use it if you wish.


----------



## sarahgop (Feb 6, 2017)

What about this  link?

Download Hewlett Packard Drivers

is that what  i should  use?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 7, 2017)

sarahgop said:


> What about this  link?
> 
> Download Hewlett Packard Drivers
> 
> is that what  i should  use?


That's not HP, that's a 3rd party diver update application.  Some people swear by them I don't think they're all that honest especially when you let them update your drivers and the next day the app tells you you need to download and install some of the exact same drivers. 
Here's the official HP link;

HP Software and Driver Downloads for HP Printers, Laptops, Desktops and More | HP® Customer Support


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 7, 2017)

If your computer works fine except when booting up, your problem is likely corrupt system files. Some Windows services that fail will try and relaunch several times...could be that one or more of these services are finally successfully launching after several attempts. 
DO this ===>  Start Event Viewer

  This shows how to launch Event Viewer in Vista. Pay particular attention when viewing System logs.....pretty much guarantee you are going to see reoccurring errors.


----------



## xyz (Feb 7, 2017)

I think it's probably o.k. to leave it on if you're going to use it the next day, but it sometimes tends to overheat. 

Sometimes it does weird stuff from overheating and you need to turn it off then back on.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 7, 2017)

Do rule out the power supply and motherboard battery. If one is marginal it can make your system act flaky. I use the suspend option and leave mine on.


----------



## gw1110 (Feb 7, 2017)

Don't know if this : (Kingsoft PC Doctor 3.7) will Help You or not, it worked/works Great on My pc's...! It even has a Floating Window that shows the CPU and RAM Usage while the PC is running...! Use At Your Own Risk as I am not a PC Tech, just a user...! 

Use Cnet to d/l or go to the Kingsoft Home Site...!


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 7, 2017)

Vista is sloooooooooooooooooow.................................
Upgrade, if possible, to the least expensive copy of Windows 7.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 7, 2017)

Reboot it occasionally, probably once a day or so.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 7, 2017)

The act of rebooting will allow your system to update completely. I use a system that only requires I do it once a week, but for most people using smaller putters, once a day is a good thing.

My phone and the kindle both need to be rebooted at least once a day to keep from getting weird.


----------



## Tilly (Feb 7, 2017)

Get an IPad Pro


----------



## yiostheoy (Feb 7, 2017)

Geek Squad to the rescue !!!

Go to BestBuy and tell the Geek Squad your problem.

For about $100 they will fix it.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 7, 2017)

sarahgop said:


> I ask because when i turn it  on it  keeps locking  up but  when it  finally comes  on it works fine. Its been on since sat am with no problems. Is it ok to just leave  it running?


It is ok. If you can handle carbomoronide.


----------



## sarahgop (Feb 7, 2017)

thanks.


----------



## gw1110 (Feb 7, 2017)

Kingsoft PC Doctor 3.7 is Free...! Keep the $100 in Your Pocket, if there is something wrong with Your Registry and or Files it will find it and it won't take all day, it will do it in just a matter of a few short minutes...!


----------



## sarahgop (Feb 8, 2017)

gw1110 said:


> Kingsoft PC Doctor 3.7 is Free...! Keep the $100 in Your Pocket, if there is something wrong with Your Registry and or Files it will find it and it won't take all day, it will do it in just a matter of a few short minutes...!


Do you  have a  link to that? i found  something  from 2012.


----------



## gw1110 (Feb 8, 2017)

Kingsoft Antivirus 2012 -  Best Free Antivirus Software Download ...< this is the Official Site...!
When it installs there will be ... Update... in the lower Right-hand Corner, click it and it will show what version You have... should be 3.7...! 

The ...Update... may be in the upper Right-hand corner next to Settings...!


----------



## sarahgop (Feb 8, 2017)

thanks


----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2017)

I was told many years ago that leaving your computer on all the time would actually increase its life. Something about the power supply. Not a techie but I seldom reboot my computer or turn it off.


----------



## gw1110 (Feb 9, 2017)

Well, What Happened...?!?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2017)

sarahgop said:


> gw1110 said:
> 
> 
> > Kingsoft PC Doctor 3.7 is Free...! Keep the $100 in Your Pocket, if there is something wrong with Your Registry and or Files it will find it and it won't take all day, it will do it in just a matter of a few short minutes...!
> ...


I've never heard of Kingsoft and I can get no information on who owns the ratings site.   The "top ten" antivirus review looks like a cheap knock off of 10TopTen which is legitimate.  I wouldn't touch that with a ten foot pole.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 9, 2017)

I use Kingsoft Office 10/2015. Incredibly fast compared to Libre/Open Office.


----------



## gw1110 (Feb 9, 2017)

Sorry, I gave You the Link for the AntiVirus...! Here : 
	
	



```
http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/kingsoft_pc_doctor.html
```

You can d/l from Their Home Site or You can use the MG Links...! I have been using them Both for Years and if You want to You can use the On-Board Un-Installer that is in Windows OS's...! Let US Know how it works...!


----------



## gw1110 (Feb 9, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > gw1110 said:
> ...



Kingsoft PC Doctor 3.7 - Bing


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2017)

gw1110 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...


I don't have IE/Bing, refuse to use it.  How about the major (well known) review sites who don't list it at all, lie PC Mag, etc.


----------



## gw1110 (Feb 9, 2017)

Kingsoft - Google Search


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 9, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> I don't have IE/Bing, refuse to use it.


Cause of death: Refused to call 911 because it was only a Microsoft phone available


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 9, 2017)

Sounds like Windows has a fresh victim.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have IE/Bing, refuse to use it.
> ...


No one really gives a fuck what you think.  So why bother?


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 9, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


So now that you are attacking me repeatedly for the lowest reasons I am really getting angry and hiring goons who will install Microsoft Windows on your computer when your´re out. The heart attack that you certainly will be suffering when you turn on the computer the next time will do the trick.

Killing tool: Microsoft Windows


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Fuckin' clueless moron.


----------



## tycho1572 (Feb 9, 2017)

I haven't turned mine off in over a year. 
That said; I keep everything updated to help prevent problems. I also use a program that looks for issues in the registry.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 9, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I expected rather something like Putin´s Microsoft shill


----------



## gw1110 (Feb 10, 2017)

Why ALL the Hostility in a Help Thread...?!?


----------



## sarahgop (Feb 11, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> I haven't turned mine off in over a year.
> That said; I keep everything updated to help prevent problems. I also use a program that looks for issues in the registry.


Which one do you  use?


----------



## tycho1572 (Feb 11, 2017)

sarahgop said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't turned mine off in over a year.
> ...


CCleaner. It was suggested by an IT person at work.


----------



## sarahgop (Feb 11, 2017)

gw1110 said:


> Well, What Happened...?!?



Its working temporarily


----------



## tycho1572 (Feb 11, 2017)

sarahgop said:


> gw1110 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, What Happened...?!?
> ...





sarahgop said:


> gw1110 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, What Happened...?!?
> ...


It won't hurt to download and try this......
CCleaner - Free Download or try CCleaner Professional - Piriform

It fixed issues I was having with my laptop.


----------



## tycho1572 (Feb 11, 2017)

Download the professional version if you're going to try it. It has the complete cleaning option.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 12, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> Download the professional version if you're going to try it. It has the complete cleaning option.


Why?  I've used CCleaner free for at least a decade with excellent results, pro you have to pay for.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 12, 2017)

gw1110 said:


> Why ALL the Hostility in a Help Thread...?!?


Shit happens some times.  Deal with it.


----------



## sarahgop (Feb 12, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > gw1110 said:
> ...


thanks. Oddly, when i try to put the comp in sleep mode it goes to sleep for a few seconds then just  pops  back on.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 12, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Geek Squad to the rescue !!!
> 
> Go to BestBuy and tell the Geek Squad your problem.
> 
> For about $100 they will fix it.




Total idiots... go to Buy More


----------



## gw1110 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ringel05, You belong in the Political Shit Section... This Thread is here because Someone asked for some Help with Their PC, but, But, BUTT... No, always Someone has to turn Topics into a Pissing Contest...! I was a Global Mod at another Site where almost everyday the Owner/Admin turned the Topics into Sexual Dysfunction Threads because he/she/it couldn't make up his/her/it's mind what he/she/it really wanted to be...! That Site is no longer...! I came here because I had heard that this Site was Good and Funny and Not a Bashing Site, so be it...! You were here long before Me and You will still be here long after I am gone...! Enjoy...! As for CCleaner, try Deleting it and see how much crap is left after You are done...! The Help I gave is Legit and FREE, no need to UpGrade and if You find that You don't Like, Want or Need it anymore just Delete it with no residue left over...! Have A Great Day and May GOD Bless You and Yours...!


----------



## gw1110 (Apr 11, 2017)

Hey Sarahgop, Are You still having Problems with that PC...?!? Jut Checking cause You haven't Up-Dated any Progress...!


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 21, 2017)

sarahgop said:


> I ask because when i turn it  on it  keeps locking  up but  when it  finally comes  on it works fine. Its been on since sat am with no problems. Is it ok to just leave  it running?


Use a BFH and that should solve the problem.


----------



## monkrules (Aug 14, 2017)

I've used both Macs and Windows machines, but I've only purchased Macs for personal use. 

I leave my Mac on for about six months at a time, and have never had a problem with it. I use the "Sleep" mode so it wakes up instantly.

I shut it down when there's a really bad thunderstorm with lots of lightning, or, sometimes when the temperature here is the same as it is in Hell. I live in the desert.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 14, 2017)

I never turn mine off either.


----------

